# [Resolved] computer keeps freezing?



## Jay_Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey I'm hoping someone can help me with this! Well, I have a DECENT computer. I don't play any games or download anything big. I just use it for web browsing usually. But a few months ago the computer started to freeze up! (kind of). every 3 or so minutes it freezes for about 40 seconds. Basically I can move my mouse around, I can click on links, it just won't start loading those links or websites i click on. It's like it won't start processing the information, until the fun 40 second freeze-up thing is over! what is this and how can i fix it? thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi there
W-E-L-C-O-M-E

- what operating system do you use?
- what browser/version do you use?
- have you deleted your temp files?
- are you running a virus scanner & are the files up to date?
- have you updated all Windows files from their update site?
- does this just happen when you are surfing?

You _do_ download (doesn't matter how large or small)
... you may have picked up a hitchiker (spyware, adware, virus)
You can try a few things
1. make sure your temp files have been deleted (windows and internet)
2. run Startup List (http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/) to see if there are eronious things running at boot (post results here if you do not know what to do with them)

... this is a place to start anyway



cheers
Louise
MDM


----------



## Jay_Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

hey thanks for the welcome!
well I use Windows 98
My browser is IE
I delete my temp files every now and then but it hasn't solved anything
yup i have an up to date virus checker...no problems there.
yes it only happens when im surfing.
and NOPE! i havent updated all my updates from windows site. I'm not exactly sure which ones i need. :-/

and yeah i think i may have spyware. just not sure how to get rid of it! i got the startuplist.exe and heres what it says. (sorry im computer illiterate so no idea whats slowing my computer down and what isnt! 


Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNSERVICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\TOTEM SHARED\UNINSTALL0001\UPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP3\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NETROPA\ONSCRE~1\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\CDROM\AMERICA ONLINE 6.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE


alrighty, there it is! thanks a lot for the help BTW!
*julianne


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello julianne!

That is only part of the startup list- can you please paste the entire list for us to look at? thre is probably more on it that is important to see.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi again
This is for the Windows Update portion of your mission - * one of the more knowledgeable techs will help you with the main issue *

... Go to site: http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/ 
This will recognise your operating system automatically
... Click on scan for updates 
... sit back & wait
... over on the left side, you will see a listing (bold) of available updates
... concentrate on Critical Updates and Service Packs - and - Drivers first - then install the Windows 98 updates you feel you need (there will be a few, like language packs, that you don't really need)

Grab a book while you are sitting at your computer. If you haven't done this before, it can big a big, but _necessary_ mission. You will need to follow the instructions, reboot when required, and keep going until all is up to snuff. You should revisit this area often.

cheers
MDM


----------



## Jay_Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey Pyrite, heres the whole start up list! warning everyone, its pretty long ^_^
StartupList report, 1/31/03, 1:41:14 AM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNSERVICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\TOTEM SHARED\UNINSTALL0001\UPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP3\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMERICA ONLINE 8.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NETROPA\ONSCRE~1\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\CDROM\AMERICA ONLINE 6.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
hpsysdrv = c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
Keyboard Manager = C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
Uninstall0001 = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Totem Shared\Uninstall0001\upd.exe" LASTCALL!adverts.virtuagay.com!StatsVirtuaGuy
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
WinampAgent = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP3\\winampa.exe"
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
RealTray = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
LicCtrl = runservice.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 15/10/2002, 3:56:12)

[Rename]
NUL = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\JITI\Real9_codec_upd.exe

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1\SCAN.EXE C:\
IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE
path C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1
SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOD~1.1\ADOBEC~1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\VX2.DLL - {00000000-5eb9-11d5-9d45-009027c14662}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MBHO.DLL - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[{018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D}]
CODEBASE = http://lop.com/Software_Plugin.exe

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37628.3839467593

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5,288 bytes
Report generated in 2.202 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only

aalllrighty, there ya have it. ill go to the windows website now. thanks for the info everyone!
*julianne


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again julianne!

Here is some information I found about one item i see- OSD.EXE:

Netropas OnScreen Display System Tray icon which comes installed on a number of blue-chip manufacturers PCs, such as DELL, Compaq, HP, IBM, Acer. etc... If you right-click on the icon you can change the colour or font of your display, and you can also modify other display settings.

Recommendation : 
This icon simply adds to the clutter of the system tray  it adds nothing that you cannot do by going into the Display Settings in the Control Panel. Worse, OSD interferes with games which change the volume during the game, it has significant compatibility problems with some graphics drivers, and it causes some screen savers to crash. Delete immediately in Startup Manager.

Try this: Click start > run > msconfig. Once the config window opens, click the startup tab. scroll down the list of itmes and look for Netropa and/or OSD.EXE and uncheck it. While you are there, look for LoadQM and uncheck it- it is a useless, resource consuming thing that is associated with MSN Messenger. When you are done, click ok, then "yes" when it asks you if you want to restart your computer.

Also, I recommend going HERE, download and run Spybot Search and Destroy. After it runs, fix all items marked in red and checked. Then come back and let us know how you made out!


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

You have some nasty scumware......

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\VX2.DLL - {00000000-5eb9-11d5-9d45-009027c14662}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MBHO.DLL - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641}

[{018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D}] 
CODEBASE = http://lop.com/Software_Plugin.exe

Follow Jim's instructions for running SpyBot, but you will really need to run HijackThis as well. You can find that here......

http://www.spywareinfo.com/articles/hijacked/

Download, unzip, click to install. Run the scan, then click on save log. Copy and paste the results for someone to look at before removing any entries.

Debe


----------



## Jay_Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

ok, well i updated all my winows files from the windows update page. I got Spybit search annd destroy and over 390 files came up! Backup files, registry files, e.t.c. Is it ok to delete ALL of those? I also got hijack this. heres the log!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.91.2
Scan saved at 2:52:25 AM, on 2/3/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www.lop.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www.lop.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://the-exit.com/search
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000000-5eb9-11d5-9d45-009027c14662} - C:\WINDOWS\VX2.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MBHO.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uninstall0001] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Totem Shared\Uninstall0001\upd.exe" LASTCALL!adverts.virtuagay.com!StatsVirtuaGuy
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP3\\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LicCtrl] runservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .ofb: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPONFLOW.DLL
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D} - http://lop.com/Software_Plugin.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37628.3839467593

kay thanks guys!
*julianne


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

hi 
... just wanted to pop in quick to tell you - no, do not delete all of those entries that SpyBot found! 
You will be concerned only with the items in red for now - and if you are unsure of those entries, ask in here 
gotta run
cheers
MDM


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

MDM is correct, only delete the SpyBot entries that are in red.

As for your list from Hijack.....delete these entries....

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www.lop.com/searchbar.html 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www.lop.com/searchbar.html 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch=http://the-exit.com/search 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000000-5eb9-11d5-9d45-009027c14662} - C:\WINDOWS\VX2.DLL 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MBHO.DLL 
O16 - DPF: {018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D} - http://lop.com/Software_Plugin.exe

Once this is done, run another scan for both programs and post your hijackthis results again.

Debe


----------



## Jay_Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

ok! everything in red on Spybot I deleted. fixed problems on Hijack this you told me to as well! heres my new Hijack log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.91.2
Scan saved at 1:09:26 AM, on 2/6/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://yahoo.com
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP3\\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LicCtrl] runservice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .ofb: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPONFLOW.DLL
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37628.3839467593

hehe, thanks guys!
*julianne


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

hi jay-girl............your "virtuaguy" 

uses quite a lot of resources if you have him ....."doing his thang" while your surfing 


just thought i would mench.
take care


----------



## Jay_Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

hahah, actually i deleted that about 6 months ago. very funny though, haha! so nope....having an unusally hairless man walk on my screen saying "strip meeee!" lost its appeal after the 20th time.  haha, so dunno why still there. anything else i need to delete from that list?


----------



## Jay_Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

Well guys, it stopped freezing for a day or 2 but its been doing it again! :-/ anything else that could be causing this problem?


----------



## prygaard (Mar 21, 2003)

Is your system an HP pavilion? The mmkbd.exe looks like the keyboard driver that they use. I don't think it would cause a hang, but they do have a newer one at:

http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/softwa...327-1&prodId=hppavilion18376&lc=en&sw_lang=en

The old one you have does a ping of the network every few seconds to see if you are connected. If it finds you are connected it will turn on an LED on the keyboard. The ping can use up CPU and network bandwidth so you may want to update it.


----------



## ONE HUMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

Jay_Girl, how do you connect to the Internet?

The reason I ask, is that I've provided a fix below which will help if you are experiencing problems with a DSL connection. I've posted this on another message board and it's helped a lot of people.

(By the way, Sympatico is a popular Internet Service Provider here in Canada, and Access Manager is the connection software that they use. Just thought I'd mention that in case you are in a location that has never heard of them. The rest of the information is valid regardless of your DSL ISP.)

.....

*DSL (Sympatico HSE) freeze/pause/stall Fix*

Does your web browser stall, freeze, or time-out waiting for web pages to load?

Are you unable to surf the internet or check email for 5-6 minutes after successful authentication and connection?

Either of these conditions is most likely this is caused by Windows looking for a DHCP (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) server. It does this about every 5-10 minutes, and during this process it would cause your web browser to stall or freeze for up to 30 seconds.

To resolve it, in Windows 95/98/ME, go to Start > Settings > Control Panel > Network > Configuration tab.

Scroll down the list. Do you see an entry marked TCP/IP, that is associated with a hardware ethernet card? (Ignore the one associated with Dial-Up Adapter.)

If using RASPPPoE instead of Access Manager, one option is to simply highlight it, and press the 'Remove' button. (I have mine removed, because I'm using RASPPPoE to connect instead of Access Manager). My understanding is that if you are using Access Manager to connect, you should NOT remove it. Instead, do the following:

Highlight the TCP/IP protocol that is associated with the hardware Ethernet card and click the 'Properties' button. You should now be on the 'IP Address' tab and you'll notice that there is a dot beside "Obtain an IP address automatically".

If so, put the dot beside "Specify an IP address" and enter 192.168.1.10 for the "IP Address" (you can actually try any IP within the range of 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254. For the "Subnet Mask" field, enter 255.255.255.0.

Click OK and OK again, and the computer will build a driver information database and will require a Reboot for the changes to take effect.

This assignment of a harmless local IP address to the TCP/IP settings bound (connected) to your network adapter, will stop the in-built DHCP services from waking up every 5-10 minutes to look for a DHCP server so that it can "fill in the blanks".

This should solve the freezing/pausing/stalling problem.


----------



## Jay_Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey! Actually i JUST got DSL maybe 2-3 days ago and its still doing it  before it was just doing it while i was using dial-up! But im going to try both of your suggestions! THANKS A LOT!  ill let you guys know if it worked or not!
-Jay


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

JayGirl, I notice in your second post of the Scanlog you still have an entry for Onflow:

O12 - Plugin for .ofb: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPONFLOW.DLL

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/Onflow.html

You might want to remove this with HijackThis, as well as update and run Spybot again. There is a newer version available.

If you have been using file sharing programs, these things can get reinstalled as well.


----------



## Jay_Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

hey ONE HUMAN. your suggestion about changing to obtain an IP address worked. no more probs. thanks


----------



## ONE HUMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

You're welcome Jay_Girl. I had a feeling that's what the problem was after reading your description of it. I only wish I could have helped you sooner before you went through all that other stuff. Well, at least you learned some new things and you have your problem solved. All in all, not so bad.

I don't even remember how I ended up here. Somehow I stumbled upon your post and I had to register so that I could post a solution.


----------

